# Loss of fur on tail---- ughhh



## Mach0 (Mar 28, 2010)

So Blue is loosing some fur on his tail. I thought it was odd. I hope I can get a vet appt to coincide with work this week. He had a spot on his tail. His skin on the spot was scaley. I used nu stock- skin improved but fur hasn't grown back yet. I looked at his tail and along some brindle stripes looks like his fur is thinning. Just a tad bit frustrated. Ughhhh.


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

he chewing it at all?


----------



## Mach0 (Mar 28, 2010)

angelbaby said:


> he chewing it at all?


Nope- at least I never see him do it.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Is he intact? i have had my males get stud tail and the hair falls out! It's hormonal


----------



## Mach0 (Mar 28, 2010)

performanceknls said:


> Is he intact? i have had my males get stud tail and the hair falls out! It's hormonal


Yes Lisa, he's intact.


----------



## BlueVale (Dec 8, 2010)

I too have a blue nose name Blue. He was a stud too...but unfortunately it wasn't stud tail that caused his hair loss on his tail. It turned out to be Cushings disease. The hair loss started about 1 1/2 years ago. We thought it was just old age (bald spot) as he was about 9 going on 10 years old at that time. But the real symptoms didn't kick in until fall 2010. Urinary tract infections, urine leakage (even after the infection cleared up), weight loss, skin infection. We found out after our vet finally referred us to a specialist about 3 months ago. After a skin biopsy and medication...Blue has gotten ALL his hair back including the spot on his tail which we intitially thought was due to old age. We're still working on the weight gain but afterall it took about a year for this disease to break him down slowly. So my guess is that it will take sometime to get him all the way back 100%. But he's perked back up to his old self again. Please do your research and stay on top of your vet. I hope it is just "stud tail" for your Blue. Good luck.


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

There are a couple of skin disorders that can be hormone related issues in intact males. One is tail gland hyperplasia. Dogs have a sebaceous gland on the top of the tail near its base, the gland enlarges and it is seen in intact males. It can either be crusty or oily and show some hyperpigmentation over the gland area. There is also something called growth hormone responsive alopecia and that is thought to be an enzyme deficiency or decrease of adrenal hormones which allows certain other hormones to accumulate in the body. That can also cause hair loss on tail, back of thighs and skin darkens. In both these hormonal related issues they say castration can fix the issue. I am not saying that he has either of these but just throwing it out there as a possible cause for the hair loss in that area. The vet would be able to determine the root of the problem better. I had an intact male that had this issue in the past and it started at the tail and went to the back of the legs. Looked like he had a baboon butt (no hair) lol! We had him neutered and it grew back. But that was my particular situtation and experience with hair loss in those areas


----------



## BlueVale (Dec 8, 2010)

Wow, Okay! That's why we're here, right?...to exchange info. I hope you find out what it is soon. Let me know what the status is one you do. Blue and I have been a little ambarrased to post any recent pics. But, I think I will show some before and after pics on his Cushings disease progress soon. Wishing you and Blue the best.


----------



## Mach0 (Mar 28, 2010)

Thanks for the heads up. He doesnt quite show those symptoms of cushings. However, I wouldn't over look it. I plan to take him to the vet this week. Either myself or the Mrs.


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

I believe cushings is considered a hormonal disease as well. I doubt that is what your boy has Freddie, but I am sure it is not mange so it could quite possibly be hormone related. Hopefully the vet will find something out.....I've seen some bad cases over the years. My grandmother had an intact male poodle when I was a teen and I remember him losing hair all along his backend. It was also hormone realated but he was older when this started happening at around 7 years. I know your boy is young still....I think 3 right? Fingers crossed for you an Blue.....I hope it's nothing serious. Let us know how you make out


----------



## Mach0 (Mar 28, 2010)

Blue_Nose_Bella said:


> I believe cushings is considered a hormonal disease as well. I doubt that is what your boy has Freddie, but I am sure it is not mange so it could quite possibly be hormone related. Hopefully the vet will find something out.....I've seen some bad cases over the years. My grandmother had an intact male poodle when I was a teen and I remember him losing hair all along his backend. It was also hormone realated but he was older when this started happening at around 7 years. I know your boy is young still....I think 3 right? Fingers crossed for you an Blue.....I hope it's nothing serious. Let us know how you make out


Yes hes three. Kinda young lol. I will call them when they open tomm. See whats the availability. Thanks


----------

